# JBC-1's Lawn Journal - Updated 2021



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey All! Wanted to start a lawn journal here to document my journey so far.

I've always wanted to take my lawn to the "next level", and every year I said I would do something more. Some years it looked great, and others not! Then I found this site earlier this year, and what a blessing its been. Not saying my lawn is any better, but its getting there (I think). Plus the amount that I have learned and still learning is amazing.

Spring 2020

Lawn was coming out of winter and looked horrible as usual at this time of year. Raked it up, and finally did a soil test.

April 2020




Soil test results came back, and I was very low in P & K. Through some advice from some on here, dropped some 5-20-20 in mid May, then appliex Killex at the end of May. Lawn started to look a lot better at this point (minus the weeds). Goal for this year was to get rid of weeds, and thicken up the lawn using the right fertilizer applications.

May 2020




Fast forward to summer. We had some super hot days here. Even though I have an irrigation system, parts of the lawn started to look worse each day. Thought it was just summer dormancy...well near the end of July I realized that I had a chinch bug problem, and a big one at that!

August 1, 2020


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

2020 Overseed Project!

Decided I NEEDED to do a overseed project due to my bug problem.

Did the following; 
- Aerated
- Dethatched
- Cut @ 1.5" (normally cut at 3")
- Fertilized (5-20-20)
- Topdressed (1.5 yards)
- Overseeded
- Rolled
- Covered with Peat Moss













What a day that was! Took me around 8 hours to do everything, and wow did I feel it the next day.

Fast forward to now...seed went down 2 weeks ago. Getting decent germination in most areas. There are still some bare spots that I would like to fill in more, but was advised to wait another week or so.

Unfortunately the weeds are back. With all the water its getting, they are coming out from everywhere. I tried to pull some, but couldn't do most as I would trample on the new seedlings and would also pull them out.

Now I am at the point where I think I need to cut. Existing grass is getting tall. I am just worried cutting now will disrupt the new seedlings, and the ones that haven't even germinated yet. I know KBG says it will germinate within 28 days, but I honestly can't tell which type has actually germinated so far.

The plan is once I cut, to drop 0.25N of 21-0-0 for two weeks, then up to 0.50N every other week. I also have some organic 9-2-2 from HH that I would like to incorporate, but not too sure how. For the weeds, I want to apply Killex again, but I think I have to wait until the after the third or fourth mow (from what I read).

August 25, 2020 (10 days after seeding)


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

This is how it's looking today (August 29, 2020)


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

First cut done since overseeding 15 days ago, then applied 0.25N of 21-0-0. Going to do this for two weeks, then bump up to 0.5N every other week.

Question for the experts...when should I start to adjust my watering schedule? I am still at 3 times a day, sometimes 4 depending on how hot it is.

Should I drop this to twice a day now, but a deeper watering? I don't know if the KBG has germinated yet.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Update!

Third cut done since seed down 26 days ago. It is starting to fill in nice. Did two apps of AS (21-0-0) at 0.25N so far.

Day of seed down





26 Days Later


----------



## MarshalOfFire (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks good! I would start tapering off on the watering to get the roots to start driving down. You want them to go as deep as possible before winter. Frequent watering keeps them near the surface. Do once a day for a week, then every other day for a week and then every third day and so on (Longer more infrequent watering is the goal). Watch the grass and adjust as necessary.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Update!

Here is how its looking as of today (41 days after seed down). I would say its starting to fill in more now. This was the first week of 0.5N. Yes there are still a bunch of weeds...didn't have enough time to spot spray last week so will tackle that this weekend.

I am noticing that there are some areas under the trees that are thinning out. Looking at the below image you can see where the grass is starting to thin and turn a different color. Not sure how to fix this. Should I be dropping more soil and seed, or just leave it until spring?


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi All. I got some time today, so I figured I would update my lawn journal.

Lawn woke up pretty decently this season compared to the last few. Greened up a lot quicker than most lawns in my area. Did a light rake, and that was about it, until my first cut. Applied a 3 month app of Prodimane mixed with AMS (first time applying).

April 10, 2021




Soil test was done. Results are here. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=27080. Still debating on if I should be applying a K-Mag 0-0-22. The whole K:Mg ratios are throwing me off.

Did two more cuts after this, then started to apply AMS at 0.25N/M every week starting at the end of April. I wanted to get the lawn thicker from the reno last season. Now I think I may have applied my first Prodimane app incorrectly, or too late because the amount of weeds that started to sprout are eye sores.

April 18, 2021


April 30, 2021


Decided to pull most of the large weeds by hand, the spot sprayed with Killex. Fertilized a few days after that.

May 1, 2021




Fast forward to now. Lawn is looking okay, but a few things are bugging me. I have some yellowing in certain spots. Not noticeable from far, but up close it is. Not sure what this can be. Also, I will be spraying iron in the near future, but my lawn is a lime green compared to other neighbors who don't do anything to their lawns at all. Not sure what may be causing this. Any thoughts?

May 9, 2021




Yellowing problem...




Green compared to across the street...


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Okay, so question for the pros...I have this yellowing problem, and I can't figure out what it is. See images below. Any thoughts?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

How much nitrogen have you applied so far and by granular or spray?


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> How much nitrogen have you applied so far and by granular or spray?


I've applied 0.75N/M so far from AMS via granular. I also applied 0.25N/M granular from HH 9-2-2.

Been applying 0.25 weekly for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

JBC-1 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > How much nitrogen have you applied so far and by granular or spray?
> ...


I can't Id if it's fungus or not. If it was my lawn I'd do another app of nitrogen and watch it over the next few days. Could improve on its own. If it gets worse and spreads I would consider fungicide (azoxy) if you have.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> JBC-1 said:
> 
> 
> > SNOWBOB11 said:
> ...


Okay sounds good. I plan to spray some iron tonight, so will apply for more nitrogen as well and watch it through the week. I actually don't have any fungicide...is azoxy one of the more common ones to have?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

JBC-1 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > JBC-1 said:
> ...


I'd say if you had to have only one fungicide I'd probably choose azoxy as the one.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Update...sprayed iron for the first time on Sunday. Sprayed 2oz of Southern AG liquid iron per M. So far, I don't see that much of a difference, but it may still be a bit too early. Will check again this evening to see if there is a large difference. If not, then I may need to up it to 3-4 oz.

On another note, I have not fertilized yet (will tonight) but the yellowing seems to be getting worse. Here are some hopefully better images for reference. Could it just be lacking N, thatch, dull blades, or actual fungus.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

JBC-1 said:


> Could it just be lacking N, thatch, dull blades, or actual fungus.


Maybe not thatch, but yes to the rest. Maybe two types of fungus. I can see lesions, but not sure of ID. The whitish blades look like Powdery Mildew. Sharpen your blade, spoonfeed with another round of AS, and you should be OK.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> JBC-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Could it just be lacking N, thatch, dull blades, or actual fungus.
> ...


@Chris LI thanks for the reply. I did another app of AS last night. Will get the blade sharpened this weekend.

For the fungus...do you think I should apply anything? I currently do not have any fungicides, but was thinking or ordering some Propiconazole. Getting this stuff in Canada is a bit of a pain.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

You should be OK. Propiconizole might help but we need to ID it to make sure Propiconizole will be effective against that type of fungus.

Adding N will help grow it out of the fungus with certain types of fungi, but N could hurt with other types of fungus. That is why ID is important. I believe there is an ID thread on TLC, so please submit the photo.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> You should be OK. Propiconizole might help but we need to ID it to make sure Propiconizole will be effective against that type of fungus.
> 
> Adding N will help grow it out of the fungus with certain types of fungi, but N could hurt with other types of fungus. That is why ID is important. I believe there is an ID thread on TLC, so please submit the photo.


Thanks @Chris LI . I posted in the ID thread...hopefully we can get it ID'd.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Looking good!

My lawn wasn't as deep green as I wanted (last fall lawn back please!). Did a FAS spray for iron and .5lb N from a 30-0-4 fertilizer. Green up was noticible. If you get that fungus(could grow out) that lawn will look great.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Hey @JBC-1 - Where'd you source your seed from?


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

SodFace said:


> Looking good!
> 
> My lawn wasn't as deep green as I wanted (last fall lawn back please!). Did a FAS spray for iron and .5lb N from a 30-0-4 fertilizer. Green up was noticible. If you get that fungus(could grow out) that lawn will look great.


Thanks @SodFace. I did a iron app using Southern AG liquid iron, but I don't think I applied enough. I only did 2oz/M. I think I need to go 3-4oz maybe...never did iron apps before, so I preferred to start with a small amount. I want to do it again, but not sure if I need to wait a certain amount of time before I do a second app (even though the first didn't work).

I am hoping it will grow out (if it is in fact is a fungus), but still going to get some Propiconazole to be safe.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

SodFace said:


> Hey @JBC-1 - Where'd you source your seed from?


@SodFace...the seed is from General Seed Company. When I called them to find out where to buy, they gave me a local contact which is where I ended up buying it.

I will more than likely buy some more this season as I need to fix some bare spots, and some damaged areas from putting in a garden in my backyard. If you need the local contact let me know.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Update...changed my blade yesterday and did a cut (but raised the height to 3.25 as its getting hotter).

Speaking of heat, it seems like it has brought up a new batch of weeds. Grass is yellowing, but weeds are getting greener. Kind of of discouraging seeing a nice green lawn a few weeks back, and now having this yellowing + a bunch of new weeds. Will killex take care of these?

Still don't know if this is a fungus, heat stress, not enough water, or lack of N. Plan was to drop some organic 9-2-2 this coming week (1lb N/M) but not sure if that is a safe bet anymore. Same with spraying more iron...not sure if I should try to spray again with the problems.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I wouldn't spray iron now. It looks like it needs water.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

So I've been hand watering the troubled areas for the past two days, and it seems to have bounced back (hopefully), although the temps have been a bit cooler than earlier in the week. Few pics below, as well as one from my weekend backyard projects (garden edging, and actual garden).

Plan for the week is to spot spray the weeds, apply some 9-2-2 (1lb N) and keep it watered. Will then apply some imidacloprid either this week or next.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Did a tuna can test last night...not getting close the amount of water I was thinking on my boulevard side. Need to tweak how long they are running for and test again. But going to drop 1lb of N via HH 9-2-2 tonight as it might rain tomorrow.

By the way...anyone know what this is?


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

JBC-1 said:


> Did a tuna can test last night...not getting close the amount of water I was thinking on my boulevard side. Need to tweak how long they are running for and test again. But going to drop 1lb of N via HH 9-2-2 tonight as it might rain tomorrow.
> 
> By the way...anyone know what this is?


No but I get it creeping in from behind my back fence, (conservation). Easy to pull and I think Par3 works when I've sprayed.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

JBC-1 said:


> By the way...anyone know what this is?


Looks very much like a young dogfennel weed.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Cut yesterday at 3.25". Didn't get as much rain as expected this week, so lawn is struggling a bit. Did another tuna can test last night, and even with upping the timing, I am still not getting what I want. Going to up the timing some more, and test again. With heat coming by the end of the week, would like to get my watering game down.

Plan for the week is to spot spray weeds (lots of knotweeds), apply imidacloprid and maybe try spraying iron again. Not sure if I should try the iron again or not. Also received my order of propiconizole on Friday. Not sure if I should apply at a preventative rate, or keep it in case I need it in the future.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Looking really nice JBC, big improvement over last summer! Keep a close eye on it and your watering, and roll with the punches this summer throws at you. I believe you will have your best season yet


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Update...spot sprayed some weeds, and applied some imidacloprid before we had some rain earlier in the week. The rain helped some of the brown spots bounce back which is telling me those spots are looking more and more like its not getting enough water, but there are still a few spots that may look like a fungus.

With that said, I am trying to get my watering game on point, but noticed the last few days while hand watering some spots, the ground is not absorbing the water too great. Did a screwdriver test, and I can only get down around 3-4 inches in most spots, with some being only 2 inches. Going to figure out how to set my irrigation controller to a soak and cycle program later on today (hopefully can figure it out).

What are thoughts on liquid aeration? Or for someone in Canada, where to find any if they actually do work? Or any other thoughts on anything I should do to help?

Is this a fungus?


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Here is what the lawn is looking like now. Haven't done much since the last update except cut. From the pics below, do these spots still look like not enough water, or lack of N? I haven't apply any N since I applied the organic 9-2-2 three weeks ago. Not sure with the cooler weather this week if I should apply any more to get through the rest of the summer.

Also for those that are experts in spraying iron (I've only sprayed it once) should I apply some more this week with the cooler temps?


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Pictures above to now are only 2 days apart. Irrigation ran last night, but this section is getting worse. Is it just lack of water, or something else?

There is some compaction issues I need to fix, as well as run a new sprinkler zone to cover this area better.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

It's been a while since I updated this so here is what the lawn is currently looking like.

Had some decent rain in the last week so that has helped the lawn bounce back from above pics.

One concern I am finding is that each time I mow (yesterday for example) I get instant browning of all the tips. Again only in certain areas. This has happened to me in the years past and I can never figure it out. Any thoughts? Blade was just sharpened two weeks ago.

In the past few weeks I have applied the following (not at the same time);

1.5lb/M - Andersons Humic DG
1.5lb/M - K-Mag (0-0-22)
1oz/M - Eco Pro Liquid Aerator

Prior to the above, doing a screwdriver test I could only go down about 2 inches in certain areas. Now I can do down about 3-4 inches. I guess time will tell if it will all work. I am still getting pooling of water in a lot of areas.

Got about 0.3 inches of rain last night, with a lot more expected tonight and tomorrow. Debating on if I should spray some iron this evening. Also got a new Ryobi 2 gallon sprayer that I kind of want to use!


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Trying to figure out my fall plans now. I've got some areas that are thin or bare and was thinking to do the following;

Dethatch, aerate (very compacted soil), overseed then cover with peat and spray Tenacity.

But got to thinking about all the weeds I have. It just seems like they are always popping up. I did a 3 month app of Prodimane at the beginning of April. Now I am debating to skip the overseed, and apply 2 more apps of Prodimane and just do the Fall N Blitz.

Any thoughts on that? Here is what the lawn is looking like currently.







Might need to make a separate post, but I never really post images of my back yard. While it looks okay, when I cut back there I feel like my lawnmower needs shocks...LOL. It is so uneven back there, not to mention a LOT of bad areas. I actually am thinking this would be the perfect space for me to try a full reno on. Its not a super large area. If I go this route I can then take a stab at getting into reel mowing possibly?


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

I think my back was worse than that as far as patchiness. And I opted for Fall blitz and pre-em. Really filled in nicely and was a better decision for me. Most of my lawn is heavy KBG.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

SodFace said:


> I think my back was worse than that as far as patchiness. And I opted for Fall blitz and pre-em. Really filled in nicely and was a better decision for me. Most of my lawn is heavy KBG.


That's one of my concerns. I don't know what most of my lawn is. I know its a mix, but for percentages I am not sure. I do know I have some fine fescue in there which I do not like.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I would do a full renovation of KBG in the back it's small enough to be managed and learn how to do it. You could also level it while you're at it. If you like the final outcome which won't be to the next fall at best takes awhile to mature and fill in you could pull one off on the front.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Haven't updated here is a while, so here is where things are looking.

Lawn is looking pretty good, minus the weeds that are now starting to pop up every where. I have decided that I am going to skip any overseeding or full reno in the back, and just focus on the Fall Blitz and pre-m. But I do have a few questions that I can use some help on.

1. I applied a 3 month app of Prodimane on April 10th. When should I be applying my next app? And 3 month, or 6 month?

2. Weeds have come back...just small annoying ones all over the place. Question is, when I apply the next app of pre-m, can I mix some 2,4D in the same container, and spray my entire lawn?

3. Dethatch...purchased a new Sun Joe dethatcher a few weeks ago. Should I be waiting until right before the Fall Blitz to dethatch the lawn?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

I would do the dethatch in a couple weeks. We may be in for a dry and slightly stressful spell.

Looks like you had a good recovery from the June pics, was just a water issue then?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

JBC-1 said:


> Haven't updated here is a while, so here is where things are looking.
> 
> Lawn is looking pretty good, minus the weeds that are now starting to pop up every where. I have decided that I am going to skip any overseeding or full reno in the back, and just focus on the Fall Blitz and pre-m. But I do have a few questions that I can use some help on.
> 
> 2. Weeds have come back...just small annoying ones all over the place. Question is, when I apply the next app of pre-m, can I mix some 2,4D in the same container, and spray my entire lawn?


Your weed spray needs to be foliar and prodiamine is a soil app that needs to be watered in. I would do those separately.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

davegravy said:


> I would do the dethatch in a couple weeks. We may be in for a dry and slightly stressful spell.
> 
> Looks like you had a good recovery from the June pics, was just a water issue then?


Yeah was looking at the weather, and it seems the next two weeks may be dry for sure.

All of the rain we had helped in the recovery from early in June. Water was my main issue. I know what I need to do to fix my irrigation system, but have not had the time to do it yet.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

uts said:


> JBC-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't updated here is a while, so here is where things are looking.
> ...


Thanks! Didn't think about that.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

So I think I have some rust problems happening right now. From the pics below you can see some browning happening in front of the tree (looks worse in person). I started to notice this on Monday, and it seems to be growing larger.

Is this rust I am dealing with, or something else. I do have Propiconazole but have never used it. From what I am reading, most are saying start to bag when cutting, and apply small doses of N...

Well I applied 1lb of N this past Friday...organic 9-2-2. I will bag if I cut later on today, but our weather is going to be hot and dry the next few days. Thoughts?


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm no fungus ID expert, but it looks more like brown patch or leaf spot. If it was rust, you would see spores that would rub off. All of those look like lesions with borders. Sharpen up your blades (tips look a bit shredded which will increase susceptibility to disease) and put down that propiconazole.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

jskierko said:


> I'm no fungus ID expert, but it looks more like brown patch or leaf spot. If it was rust, you would see spores that would rub off. All of those look like lesions with borders. Sharpen up your blades (tips look a bit shredded which will increase susceptibility to disease) and put down that propiconazole.


@jskierko thanks for the advice. The reason I thought it may be rust was because my mower is dirty, and when I rubbed my finger over it, it was a brown/orange color. But what you said above makes a lot of sense.

Going to cut the lawn tonight (using the bag), then see how its looking. I am a bit worried to use the propiconazole. It is super hot here today, and will be the next few days. Not sure if those two may mix well.

Although with that said, I need to figure out when to apply the following items before I start my Fall Blitz...K-Mag (0-0-22), Humic DG, and Pre-M.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy Friday!

Haven't updated here in a while...but not much has happened in the last month or so. Had a hot and dry August, but got my Pre-M down, along with some Humic DG, K-Mag and 2,4D.

Lawn is looking decent currently, but am conflicted with a few things.

Thatch...from the image below, do I have a lot of thatch? I did buy a new Sun Joe dethatcher, but obviously have not used it yet. From the experts, should I dethatch?

If so, I am currently at a HOC at 2.5". Last fall I was at 2.25" which I really liked...so if I am to dethatch, do I need to drop lower than that, then let it grow back to 2.25"? Or can I just drop it another 0.25" then dethatch and drop some N.





A bit of yellowing showing in this image, but I had just dropped the HOC another 0.25". Was at 3.25" for the summer, and am gradually bringing it back down. Looks better right now as I dropped 0.25N after that cut.


----------

